

HOW TO: Run Your Business Online with $10 and a Google Account - Garbage
http://mashable.com/2010/09/06/business-infrastructure-google-account/

======
user24
Trouble is, you follow all these steps, and you're left with a mediocre
website on a free web host with no audience.

How has this "run a business"? You'd honestly be better off not buying a
domain, getting a crappy angelfire webpage and spending the $10 on google
adwords, at least that way you've a chance of connecting some customers with
your product.

------
sentinel
He didn't mention anything about Google App Engine, which is a very good
(mostly free) solution for running your business (or part of your business)
online.

~~~
chii
Its because most sites that tell you about how to [do something] with [cheap
thing] is trite.

------
ecaradec
the title is misleading, it's how to start a blog and put it a domain name

~~~
Garbage
That is the title of the post on Mashable.

~~~
whimsy
That's fine. Regardless of who's to blame, it's still misleading.

------
ecaradec
One of the hardest thing I found trying to sell something online is that you
actually have to learn to spend on intangible goods.

It's difficult to spend money on things you don't know whether or not you'll
see your money back.

Believing that you can make money by investing only $10 for a dns won't help
you.

------
nikosdimopoulos
Indeed this is a how to create a blog kind of article but then again isn't
this one of the ways that a lot of startups or ideas begin?

I know a lot of people that started blogging about something they are
passionate about, people did follow them and in the end a strong business
model was built to move the whole operation to the next level.

Granted there are limitations to what you can do with this example. For
instance you can only use it for blogging and sharing of information but there
are other tools one might use as csomar points out (see comments).

I think that there are a lot of 'hackers' out there. There are those who have
the guts to put everything on the line for something they believe in, put all
their savings into a project, borrow from friends and family, raise VC etc.
with the dream to achieve something. Some succeed and some fail.

However the vast majority of people out there are might have really awesome
ideas but they lack the courage to move that one step forward to make their
idea materialize.

If the idea is information sharing based and can be achieved by starting up
with a blog, then this article is a really good starting point for a baby
startup :)

/0.02 USD

------
10ren
Google App Engine seems pretty cool. 1 GB per day free (outgoing)
<http://code.google.com/appengine/docs/quotas.html#Requests> \- there are
other quotas for other resources, like datastore etc.

------
mvalle
Step 5: write an article about how cheaply you made you blog.

------
csomar
There is a lot more you can do, not only a blog

\- A forum (Google Groups)

\- A website (Google sites)

\- Server Side (Google App Engine)

------
davidedicillo
Sadly I've seen way too many times people with "Founder of [name of their
personal blog]" as a position in their bios...

